# 2012 GON/DU contest results



## duckdock (Aug 7, 2012)

I would like to thank all the contestants, judges, and GON and DU for making the contest a success.  The contest was lacking a few of the big names we had last year, but we made up for it with some great callers from right here in Ga.  It was great to have DU on board this year and help out with sponsoring the plaques and trophy along with the 6 Yeti coolers.  Thanks for all the calls and support from everyone involved.  Here is a partial list of the results.

2012 Ga. State
1 Jacob Fortner,   774
2 Clint Shipman,   773
3 Chad Gillespie,  763
4 Tyler Sellars, 753
5 Nathaniel Keith, 751
6 Chad Scarborough,749 (tie)
6 Chris Russell, 749 (tie)

2012 Meat
1 Brad Neill, 771
2 Zach Raulie, 770
3 Alex Ciraulo, 769  (16 years old)
4 Gary Orr, 766
5 Nathaniel Keith, 765
6 Ronald Laun, 764

2012 Two Man
1 Zach Raulie, Gary Orr, 777
2 Nathaniel Keith, Ronald Laun, 776
3 Truett Farmer, Ronald Laun, 772

Once again, thanks to everyone who helped.
Scott Hodges


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 7, 2012)

Are we sure those are the correct scores? Because they don't seem right. No way their was an 11 point difference between 1st and 3rd. Not saying I should have won, but the scores don't seem right.


----------



## THE RETURN (Aug 7, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> Are we sure those are the correct scores? Because they don't seem right. No way their was an 11 point difference between 1st and 3rd. Not saying I should have won, but the scores don't seem right.



I HAVE TO AGREE  .I FEEL THE SCORE WAS  ALOT TIGHTER THAN THAT,THE TOP 3CALLERS  SEEMED TO BE HITTING THERE MARKS TO ME.


----------



## PintailM2 (Aug 7, 2012)

What's it matter now. Its over ain't it?


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 7, 2012)

If you ain't first you last. Just saying


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 7, 2012)

THE RETURN said:


> I HAVE TO AGREE  .I FEEL THE SCORE WAS  ALOT TIGHTER THAN THAT,THE TOP 3CALLERS  SEEMED TO BE HITTING THERE MARKS TO ME.



WHY ARE YOU YELLING!

And their*


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## THE RETURN (Aug 7, 2012)

GSURugger said:


> WHY ARE YOU YELLING!
> 
> And their*


----------



## Duff (Aug 7, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> Are we sure those are the correct scores? Because they don't seem right. No way their was an 11 point difference between 1st and 3rd. Not saying I should have won, but the scores don't seem right.



So closer to first would have been better?


----------



## thar31321 (Aug 7, 2012)

In the words of Ricky Bobby, if your not first your last.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 7, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> Are we sure those are the correct scores? Because they don't seem right. No way their was an 11 point difference between 1st and 3rd. Not saying I should have won, but the scores don't seem right.



It doesn't matter if you lose by an inch or a mile, losing is losing.


----------



## duckdock (Aug 7, 2012)

*I will check again tomorrow*

I had Daryl send me the scores this morning, I will check with him again tomorrow.  He has all the score sheets to send to the worlds.  I might have them wrong, sorry.  
Thanks, Scott


----------



## PintailM2 (Aug 7, 2012)

Yet agian, does it really matter? 

Congrats to Jacob.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 7, 2012)

yep congrats to my buddy jacob. he's worked hard at it and did well. ill let him set out my decoys and brush in my blind and call anytime. just not shoot or bring his dog.


----------



## PintailM2 (Aug 7, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> yep congrats to my buddy jacob. he's worked hard at it and did well. ill let him set out my decoys and brush in my blind and call anytime. just not shoot or bring his dog.



Yep I'll let him brush in my layouts and call anytime!  
Don't need his gun or dog.


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 7, 2012)

I got a good dog Yall can use.


----------



## Fortner (Aug 7, 2012)

Congrats again bro! Don't worry about what folks have or haven't said...Now are you going to put the trophy in my shop or what??


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 7, 2012)

T Tolbert said:


> I got a good dog Yall can use.



Do you know where liars go?


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 7, 2012)

Duff said:


> So closer to first would have been better?



Yeah....It would make losing easier to take.


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 7, 2012)

Congrats to the GA State Duck Calling Hobit.   You earned it....Proud to know ya.


----------



## flattop (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 7, 2012)

For those of you that are saying that I'm crying, you are totally incorrect. Again, if you can't read, I did not say that I should have won all I said is that the score did not seem correct. I know that Jacob has the trophy, but If you want my .02 Clent should have taken it. My wife recorded the top 3 callers routines in every round. After the contest I sent it to Butch at RNT and he said that Clent should have won. Having said that, the judges have the final say and they chose Jacob. All I was saying is that 1st place to 3rd should have only been 3 points at best. That's all I was saying. 

Also, for those that are commenting you have no grounds to say anything, because I did not see any of you at the contest.


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 7, 2012)

I believe what most are saying is, what does it matter if you lose by 1 point or 48 points? And you are correct, the judges have the final say.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 7, 2012)

That just shows how little you really know. It means a lot! It's the difference in judges knowing and not knowing what they are doing. According to more knowledgeable people, if you break down each callers routines in each round you would not find 11, 10, or even 5 points difference in the routines. Again, I never said I should have won.

Believe me I enjoy calling in the contest, but it does not rule every single minute of my day or week.


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 7, 2012)

Well, you're still not going to be calling in Stuttgart. That is the message being conveyed. It doesn't matter if the judges knew what they were doing or not.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 7, 2012)

Is that so?


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 7, 2012)

Not from this competition.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 7, 2012)

I just love how a few people get upset when someone ask a question. It's as if they like to start things. I simply asked a question. I did not take anything away from Jacob. I just asked about the scores. Then people that did not even blow in the contest have to speak negative of me. 

I can tell you one thing ngaduck, I got a YETI and that almost means more that a bus ticket.  Did you win a YETI?


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 7, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> For those of you that are saying that I'm crying, you are totally incorrect. Again, if you can't read, I did not say that I should have won all I said is that the score did not seem correct. I know that Jacob has the trophy, but If you want my .02 Clent should have taken it. My wife recorded the top 3 callers routines in every round. After the contest I sent it to Butch at RNT and he said that Clent should have won. Having said that, the judges have the final say and they chose Jacob. All I was saying is that 1st place to 3rd should have only been 3 points at best. That's all I was saying.
> 
> Also, for those that are commenting you have no grounds to say anything, because I did not see any of you at the contest.





duckcutter788 said:


> I did not take anything away from Jacob.



the above in red would state otherwise.


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 7, 2012)

No, I did not participate. You got me. You are a better duck caller than I. Guess what, I could care less. I have no desire to enter calling contests. I was simply stating what everyone else was trying to say as well. It doesn't matter what fraction of a point the judges choose the winner.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 7, 2012)

T Tolbert said:


> If you ain't first you last. Just saying



Come on TY we are from the same part of the state. It hurts coming from you, nice to see you again on Sunday..


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 7, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> No, I did not participate. You got me. You are a better duck caller than I. Guess what, I could care less. I have no desire to enter calling contests. I was simply stating what everyone else was trying to say as well. It doesn't matter what fraction of a point the judges choose the winner.




HAHAHA, OK i guess I should expect that. I will just overlook your ignorance of contest calling.. Thanks


----------



## DeepweR (Aug 7, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> For those of you that are saying that I'm crying, you are totally incorrect. Again, if you can't read, I did not say that I should have won all I said is that the score did not seem correct. I know that Jacob has the trophy, but If you want my .02 Clent should have taken it. My wife recorded the top 3 callers routines in every round. After the contest I sent it to Butch at RNT and he said that Clent should have won. Having said that, the judges have the final say and they chose Jacob. All I was saying is that 1st place to 3rd should have only been 3 points at best. That's all I was saying.
> 
> Also, for those that are commenting you have no grounds to say anything, because I did not see any of you at the contest.



If a bull frog had wings,, he wouldn't bump his butt everywhere he went! Jacob won,, it's over,, done! U lost! Enjoy your Yeti.


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 7, 2012)

It's not as much about calling contests as it is arrogance.


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 7, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> For those of you that are saying that I'm crying, you are totally incorrect. Again, if you can't read, I did not say that I should have won all I said is that the score did not seem correct. I know that Jacob has the trophy, but If you want my .02 Clent should have taken it. My wife recorded the top 3 callers routines in every round. After the contest I sent it to Butch at RNT and he said that Clent should have won. Having said that, the judges have the final say and they chose Jacob. All I was saying is that 1st place to 3rd should have only been 3 points at best. That's all I was saying.
> 
> Also, for those that are commenting you have no grounds to say anything, because I did not see any of you at the contest.



I was there.  

It was interesting to see the different styles.  Some folks looked like they were trying to blow out a hemorhoid and ended up sticking their reed.

I also learned that the most effective way to do a feeding chuckle is to tuck your left hand in your front pocket with your thumb hanging out. 

But it seemed the most effective method was to stand tall (well that is subjective with Jacob being so short ) blow and wipe spit on your sleeve. 

I will also say this...I stink at calling and am not a judge, but the judges picked who sounded best to them and I do think they got the top two right.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 7, 2012)

Heck I be happy with third place at lease you were not last. But what do I know I cant run a duck call. Maybe one day.  Hey if you dont want that 3rd place yeti, Ill take it. I can put alot of goose meat in it.
Good try maybe next time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 7, 2012)

Congrats to Jacob, a winner with CLASS !!!


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 7, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> it's not as much about calling contests as it is arrogance.



who the heck are you?


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 7, 2012)

ngaduck said:


> It's not as much about calling contests as it is arrogance.



Arrogance? I asked a freaking question and you burn me for it.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 7, 2012)

You guys don't understand I know jacob. Most of you have never met the guy, and I don't think he would mind if I asked a question. Besides he has the trophy, and the bus ticket. And next year I will try my best to beat him..


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 7, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> who the heck are you?



ngaduck


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 7, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> Most of you have never met the guy,..



actually many of us do.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 7, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Heck I be happy with third place at lease you were not last. But what do I know I cant run a duck call. Maybe one day.  Hey if you dont want that 3rd place yeti, Ill take it. I can put alot of goose meat in it.
> Good try maybe next time.



Trust me Mr. Larry I am happy... Some people like to start stuff, you know how it is. Lets just see how many green heads they sit on the water this year. Lord knows we will see a ton on the water.


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 7, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> actually many of us do.



Yeap....Jacob is good guy


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 7, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> ngaduck



So you have 2 names?


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 7, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> Arrogance? I asked a freaking question and you burn me for it.



Yes, arrogance. You did not win and then you blame it on the judges being incompetent. Next time, if you don't think the judges know what they are doing, don't compete.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 7, 2012)

that word appears again, I'm not Arrogant. LOOK BACK, I HAVE NEVER SAID I SHOULD HAVE WON. I ASKED A QUESTION ABOUT SCORES AND THAT IS IT.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Aug 7, 2012)

I do not know that much about all of the judging and stuff since this was my first time. I was happy with myself for placing in the top 4, and I had a blast meeting all of the callers. And I can not wait to do it again next year. Congrats to Jacob on his win.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 7, 2012)

All the thespian's need to play nice. And Larry I think that cooler will only hold two gooses.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 7, 2012)

Might not hold one, and you need to stop using all those big words. Do you have an APP on your phone or something?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 7, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> Trust me Mr. Larry I am happy... Some people like to start stuff, you know how it is. Lets just see how many green heads they sit on the water this year. Lord knows we will see a ton on the water.



Yes, we will.  I missed why you are getting hammered for asking a question. I also think some are takin it out of text on what you and somene else was taking about. Sometimes you might pm when you ask the next question. Plus you did not said that you beat anyone, But the guy from RNT did say that 2nd place guy beat the 1st place guy, BUT he wasnt a Judge in this contest, and You said that too. 

But this as gone to far when people start acting like they are and start calling others names. 

I am happy for all the winners and all the ones that entered the contest. They did something they enjoy doing.
Good luck to all


----------



## dukslayer10 (Aug 7, 2012)

Well said Mr. Larry, Don't knock the callers and their questions until you have gotten out there and tried it. Also great to finally meet you and Mr. Jerry this past weekend.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 7, 2012)

I totally agree Mr. Larry.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 7, 2012)

dukslayer10 said:


> Well said Mr. Larry, Don't knock the callers and their questions until you have gotten out there and tried it. Also great to finally meet you and Mr. Jerry this past weekend.



Same here brother. You did a great job for your first contest, and If you ever want to go to Arkansas let me know. I also forgot to talk to you about Baseball. I'm actually a High School Baseball Coach.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks man, 
Sounds good, and really where do you coach at?


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm the Head Baseball Coach at Jackson High School in Butts County. I played at Truett McConnell and then at West Georgia.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh ok nice. I played one year at Toccoa Falls which is not far from Truett. We won a National Championship Freshman year.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2012)

Wow! I dont care who finished where. Jacob Fortner is a friend of mine and there's not a better deserving person than him to sport the trophy. Good Lord!


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds good to me.. Was mainly talking about my score not his. I'm sorry that many of you think i was saying he should not have won. I did say if I were a judge I would have given it to Clent, but i was not a judge. I was basically asking about my score, because I felt that I scored better that I actually did. And that is not knocking Jacob or any other caller. The score tells me what I need to work on, because those guys in Stuttgart are out for blood and if myself, Jacob, or clent would have won, and blew the same way in Stuttgart we would go home very early. Those guys are that good. Thanks and sorry for the confusion some people just love to take words and change them to start something.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> Sounds good to me..



Me too!


----------



## Timbertalker (Aug 8, 2012)

Duckcutter, do you actually call for rnt or just like the shirt??


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 8, 2012)

If there's ever a blue wing teal calling contest I'm entering a man named Farr.....He can holler them up...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 8, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> For those of you that are saying that I'm crying, you are totally incorrect. Again, if you can't read, I did not say that I should have won all I said is that the score did not seem correct. I know that Jacob has the trophy, but If you want my .02 Clent should have taken it. My wife recorded the top 3 callers routines in every round. After the contest I sent it to Butch at RNT and he said that Clent should have won. Having said that, the judges have the final say and they chose Jacob. All I was saying is that 1st place to 3rd should have only been 3 points at best. That's all I was saying.
> 
> Also, for those that are commenting you have no grounds to say anything, because I did not see any of you at the contest.



IMO even if this was the case, it would have showed a lot more class NOT to put it on the WWW for all to see.  It really makes you look like you are out to prove something.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 8, 2012)

I do call for them, and the shirt I got was free (that's why I like it)


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 8, 2012)

mizzippi jb said:


> IMO even if this was the case, it would have showed a lot more class NOT to put it on the WWW for all to see.  It really makes you look like you are out to prove something.



Not my intentions at all. Just asking a simple question. I wish people would for once take it for what it is worth and leave me alone. If you have no clue what you are talking about don't say anything..


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 8, 2012)

That old man was not nice to me I'll never own one of their calls.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 8, 2012)

Come on folks, ya`ll try to show a little more respect for each other.


----------



## zach raulie (Aug 8, 2012)

The judges were very capable in the GA State Contest this year as in the many past years where i've assisted.  I've seen considerably less experienced contest judges in many other higher profile contests, so we are lucky to have capable judging here in GA.  Very lucky!

All judges know what a routine needs to be like and even with that said there are 5 individual opinions and on top of that the top and bottom score of each round are tossed out in case there are any preferential treatment.  

I keep all my notes from judging every contest so that the competitors can follow up with me later down the road if needed.  

This is quickly how i saw it:
1st round- only 1 caller was 'most' clean.  1st round competition was a rough one as we waited for someone to BRING IT & be clean.  there were so many mistakes by all in this round it made it very difficult to set apart the best routines.  This round was clearly a deciding factor in the final outcome of the overall contest.
2nd round - clint and jacob set themselves apart from the rest with clean hails, clean routines and no significant funky or sloppy mistakes
3rd round - similar to the 2nd round for these two.  

i deducted jacob a little for his hens as they were way too fast for me, maybe the others liked it, i dunno, he still won. 

some of the callers were very shattery and raspy and i believe they were scored accordingly, many made multiple mistakes (squeaks, sticks, or very sloppy).  You could have had the better hail or better comeback or best feed, but if it didn't flow or was choppy, that won't cut it.  all in all it was great to see 10 competitive callers and we are thankful that there is this event to compete in to showcase GA callers talents.  

as for the points spread, it doesn't matter, but yes it does.  If i was in 2nd place and lost by 1 point or 23 points, it would be a big deal for me.  the top 3 callers clearly had less mistakes, had flow to their routines, rang the call correctly without shatter, were ducky on the low end, weren't rushed, had no breaks, squeaks, and overall cleaner routines.  The judges obviously agreed on this.

I don't check into this forum much but wanted to thanks Scott and DU for the events success and look forward to seeing the GA competitors again next year.  

If any of you have questions about your routine you should know where to find me.  I am more than willing to review any video you may also have to help out at anytime or listen to you over the phone or in person if i happen to be traveling through GA for work.

thx

Zach


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 8, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> Not my intentions at all. Just asking a simple question. I wish people would for once take it for what it is worth and leave me alone. If you have no clue what you are talking about don't say anything..



Nobody has to have a clue about duck calling to see that you're acting like a sore loser. Let's see...you complained about the score, called several other people to see who should have won, and then posted all this junk on here. I've seen t-ball players handle losses better. I would say it was your intention exactly. I could understand if you were 2nd and thought you should have won, but you came in 3rd...


----------



## PintailM2 (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't think they keep score in t ball....... Just sayin. 

On another note. Congrats to my pal Jacob!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Wow! I dont care who finished where. Jacob Fortner is a friend of mine and there's not a better deserving person than him to sport the trophy. Good Lord!



I havent seen were anyone said he wasnt.  Guys the people that are in these contest are very proud and hard working. They look at everything different  than people that dont.  The points show them where they need to improve and what to work on. I am not into these contest because of my own reason.  But I understand where they come from.  The only way you can improve is to find out what you did wrong and improve on it. Sometimes the only way someone can find out is to ask questions. I know duckcutter788, He might of not used the right words, But he wasnt taking anything way from the hard work that anyone put into this contest or the people that placed ahead of him. 
If you really want to know my reason it is because ,me running a duck call is like a singer singing out of key. Oh by the way I cant sing either. I am the guy in church that sings and everyone says to lipsink !!!!!


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 8, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I havent seen were anyone said he wasnt.  Guys the people that are in these contest are very proud and hard working. They look at everything different  than people that dont.  The points show them where they need to improve and what to work on.



Actually, I don't see how just the final score shows what anyone needs to work on.  The actual breakdown of the score is where they can assess this information.


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 8, 2012)

zach raulie said:


> The judges were very capable in the GA State Contest this year as in the many past years where i've assisted.  I've seen considerably less experienced contest judges in many other higher profile contests, so we are lucky to have capable judging here in GA.  Very lucky!
> 
> All judges know what a routine needs to be like and even with that said there are 5 individual opinions and on top of that the top and bottom score of each round are tossed out in case there are any preferential treatment.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info Zach, and thanks for judging.


----------



## vrooom (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't know anyone that competed....but when a low placer posts on the www that he sent clips to a well known call maker and that that callmaker says the judges messed up it seems like he has an axe to grind
....not to mention a real lack of class.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I havent seen were anyone said he wasnt.  Guys the people that are in these contest are very proud and hard working. They look at everything different  than people that dont.  The points show them where they need to improve and what to work on. I am not into these contest because of my own reason.  But I understand where they come from.  The only way you can improve is to find out what you did wrong and improve on it. Sometimes the only way someone can find out is to ask questions. I know duckcutter788, He might of not used the right words, But he wasnt taking anything way from the hard work that anyone put into this contest or the people that placed ahead of him.
> If you really want to know my reason it is because ,me running a duck call is like a singer singing out of key. Oh by the way I cant sing either. I am the guy in church that sings and everyone says to lipsink !!!!!



You said it your first post. He should have pmed and left it off the forum. Everyone knows that it never gets out of hand on here........


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 8, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> I'm the Head Baseball Coach at Jackson High School in Butts County. I played at Truett McConnell and then at West Georgia.





duckcutter788 said:


> For those of you that are saying that I'm crying, you are totally incorrect. Again, if you can't read, I did not say that I should have won all I said is that the score did not seem correct. I know that Jacob has the trophy, but If you want my .02 Clent should have taken it. My wife recorded the top 3 callers routines in every round. After the contest I sent it to Butch at RNT and he said that Clent should have won. Having said that, the judges have the final say and they chose Jacob. All I was saying is that 1st place to 3rd should have only been 3 points at best. That's all I was saying.
> 
> Also, for those that are commenting you have no grounds to say anything, because I did not see any of you at the contest.



Do you video all of your baseball games and send them to ESPN when a call doesn't go your way?

You placed 3rd, behind 2 very good callers.  Be proud of the Bronze and work harder for next time.  

All your comments here just sound like whining and complaining, not of congratulations and respect for the winners.  I hope you would show some sportsmanship, or I least I hope you show some in front of the young men you are coaching.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 8, 2012)

I have very good sportsmanship I have lost more competitions in my life than you have ever competed in. As for class everyone that knows me knows that I'm a hard working person that takes pride in everything I do. The only reason I asked was because I want to know what my score was. I'm not a bad looser and I'm not complaining about not winning. If you back I said I personally think that Clent was the class of the field. Not Chad Gillespie. I just wanted to know what I did to cause me to get destroyed because in contest calling 11 points is getting destroyed. If you don't know me please don't say I don't have class. If you would like to meet me please let me know so that I can show you that I do have class. If I did not have class I would have said something like, Jacob did not deserve to win. Now that is not showing class.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 8, 2012)

fatboy84 said:


> Actually, I don't see how just the final score shows what anyone needs to work on.  The actual breakdown of the score is where they can assess this information.



You dont But they do.  He just though his score was higher. To me you lose, you Lost. But I am not him or the other callers. I just think this has realy got blow way out in left field and I am not talking about baseball.
11 point tells him he screw up somewhere.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 8, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> You said it your first post. He should have pmed and left it off the forum. Everyone knows that it never gets out of hand on here........



I agree 100% and  your right NO ONE gets out of hand on this forum!!!!!  But we all make mistakes and when you do on this forum!!!     Well do I have to say any more.


----------



## duckdock (Aug 8, 2012)

Checked again with Daryl this morning, the scores posted are correct.  I did not start this thread to create any controversy, I just wanted to thank all envolved and follow up and let everyone know the final outcome.  
I know most people on here have never called in a contest or have any desire to, but for the ones who do, it is a big deal.  They put in countless hours practiceing and have the courage to get up in front of a crowd and "let it all hang out".  We all know everyone can't be first, I know most of the callers pretty well, and even though some are a little discouraged, they have the utmost respect for the winners, and so do I.  I would like to congratulate Jacob here just like I did Sunday.  He worked hard and it was his day to win.  I have been at the World Contest and seen guys who I thought blew really well, recieve scores I thought were sub par, well guess what, I wasn't judgeing, and the judges evidently heard something I didn't that's just the way it is.  
The only thing I see wrong is, this is a public forum and when you post something, you open yourself up to a rather large peanut gallery, many of whom speak thier mind a little to openly before they hit the submit button!  
With all of that said, congrats to all the contestants, and especially to all the winners.  DU is on board again for next year and I hope to have some bigger and better prizes. And remember, if anyone still wants a ticket to "the big show" there are still a bunch of regional contests in the days ahead. And a big thank you to Zach for his post and for judgeing our contest!


----------



## fourshot (Aug 8, 2012)

I would like to say thank you to  Scott and everyone at GON and DU for holding a contest . Also to the Judges that came from out of state  . Way to Go Jacob hope you the best at the worlds  Thanks Clint


----------



## Woods Savvy (Aug 8, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> Might not hold one, and you need to stop using all those big words. Do you have an APP on your phone or something?



I do have that APP


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 8, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> I have very good sportsmanship I have lost more competitions in my life than you have ever competed in. As for class everyone that knows me knows that I'm a hard working person that takes pride in everything I do. The only reason I asked was because I want to know what my score was. I'm not a bad looser and I'm not complaining about not winning. If you back I said I personally think that Clent was the class of the field. Not Chad Gillespie. I just wanted to know what I did to cause me to get destroyed because in contest calling 11 points is getting destroyed. If you don't know me please don't say I don't have class. If you would like to meet me please let me know so that I can show you that I do have class. If I did not have class I would have said something like, Jacob did not deserve to win. Now that is not showing class.





duckcutter788 said:


> For those of you that are saying that I'm crying, you are totally incorrect. Again, if you can't read, I did not say that I should have won all I said is that the score did not seem correct. I know that Jacob has the trophy, but If you want my .02 Clent should have taken it. My wife recorded the top 3 callers routines in every round. After the contest I sent it to Butch at RNT and he said that Clent should have won. Having said that, the judges have the final say and they chose Jacob. All I was saying is that 1st place to 3rd should have only been 3 points at best. That's all I was saying.
> 
> Also, for those that are commenting you have no grounds to say anything, because I did not see any of you at the contest.



Glad you realize you weren't showing class.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 8, 2012)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I agree 100% and  your right NO ONE gets out of hand on this forum!!!!!  But we all make mistakes and when you do on this forum!!!     Well do I have to say any more.


----------



## LipRip'r (Aug 8, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


> Glad you realize you weren't showing class.



Cold Busted    Doh!


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 8, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> I have very good sportsmanship I have lost more competitions in my life than you have ever competed in.



If you're referring to me, please tell me how you know the number of competitions I've been in during my lifetime.



duckcutter788 said:


> As for class everyone that knows me knows that I'm a hard working person that takes pride in everything I do.
> 
> If you don't know me please don't say I don't have class. If you would like to meet me please let me know so that I can show you that I do have class. If I did not have class I would have said something like, Jacob did not deserve to win. Now that is not showing class.



Again, if you're referring to me, please show me where I said you didn't have class.  I pointed out that from your comments, it looks a certain way to many people.

A few of us are going to have lunch at Boudreaux's in Duluth on Friday around 11:45.  Come on by and let us meet you.

I'm buying the first round of waters!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 8, 2012)

Just throw some beer in that cooler and drown your sorrows


----------



## Kd22 (Aug 8, 2012)

Duckcutter, here's a question for you. Did you blow 3 clean routines? I would really like to know. Thanks.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 8, 2012)

I did not, and again I did not say I deserved to win. I said that I thought I did better than my score showed. Sure I handled it wrong, but I already wrote the statement and I got hammered before I could adjust my statement. I did not blow 3 clean routines, but neither did anyone else. And Zach stated that above. All I was looking for was an explanation as to why I scored 11 points less than the winner. Jacob did a great job, in fact we used to be in a bible study group that would blow duck calls after the study. I'm happy for him. All I wanted was to try and determine what I did wrong. I just wish people that have no clue about blowing a duck call would not judge me for trying to get better. I have talked to many people on the phone today and all understand my position.


----------



## THE RETURN (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Kd22 (Aug 8, 2012)

Alright thank you for answering my question. I'm not Trying to start anything and I'm not going to get into the other guys score, just yours. If you squealed, squawked, stuck the call, any of that in the first round you should get a 210. 240 in the second, and 270 in the 3rd round. From looking at your score it looks like you averaged a 5 and two 4's from the judges which is a pretty decent score. If you didnt blow clean and still scored that good you need to be real happy. If you did that in a regional or tougher state contest you wouldn't have even made it out of the 1st round. Next time if you have questions about your scores do it in person with the judges at the contest. Like I said not trying to talk crap about anybody but doing this stuff on the Internet only makes us comp callers look like a bunch of arrogant idiots even more than we already are. Pm me if you want to talk more about contest calling.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 8, 2012)

NOW is everyone happy, Hes sorry and you all are sorry!!!
It is getting like a old movie.....

Everyone sit down and drink something COLD Lets think about DUCKS and GEESE!!

Can sure see everyone is bore and tried of working and ready to KILL SOMETHING

Please not each other...


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 8, 2012)

duckcutter788 said:


> I did not, and again I did not say I deserved to win. I said that I thought I did better than my score showed. Sure I handled it wrong, but I already wrote the statement and I got hammered before I could adjust my statement. I did not blow 3 clean routines, but neither did anyone else. And Zach stated that above. All I was looking for was an explanation as to why I scored 11 points less than the winner. Jacob did a great job, in fact we used to be in a bible study group that would blow duck calls after the study. I'm happy for him. All I wanted was to try and determine what I did wrong. I just wish people that have no clue about blowing a duck call would not judge me for trying to get better. I have talked to many people on the phone today and all understand my position.



MUCH better way to get your thoughts across.  

You can still come to lunch on Friday and let us meet you.


----------



## rholton (Aug 8, 2012)

Give it up Chad. I know what you are saying. I was the new guy blowing with the white MVP. I dont think there were more than one or two callers in the bullpen after the third round who thought Clint hadn't won. That's not saying we wanted Clint to win and didn't want Jacob to win. I am happy for Jacob. I hope blows the heck out of it at Stuttgart and blows awesome. 

You just aren't going to change some people's mind. Some people just want to argue about things they know nothing about. Enjoyed meeting you and calling with you. See you next year. 

Thanks Scott for putting it together. Thanks to Zack and all of the other judges. Congratulations Jacob...make us proud.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 8, 2012)

Enjoyed meeting you and you can blow the heck out of the MVP.


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 8, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> A few of us are going to have lunch at Boudreaux's in Duluth on Friday around 11:45.  Come on by and let us meet you.
> 
> I'm buying the first round of waters!



Woooot....I might just have to come.  Love me some Boudreaux's


----------



## Kd22 (Aug 8, 2012)

I talked with Chad on the phone tonight for quite a while. You guys are blowing everything out of proportion a little bit. After talking to him I can say all he was trying to do is see what he needed to improve on. He knows he worded a few things wrong but all in all he just wants to get better. Kind of hard to fault a guy for that. Congrats to the guy that won, you sounded good.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks Kyle, nice to talk to you and thanks for the advice. Hope we can get together and hunt this season. Again, I apologize for the mistake.


----------



## rockwalker (Aug 9, 2012)

Been reading this since it all started and I have to say I am glad that amends have been made. Chad didnt deserve to get called out like that. He is a great guy and he knows his ducks and duck calling. Glad it all got sorted out before anyone got banned. 

Looking forward to the timber this year. Lets see how many sunrises we can count from the flooded trees this year. Looking forward to hopefully getting together up there this year a few times.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2012)

Group hug ???


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 9, 2012)

Sad to see this thread went the direction that it did.  

Congrats again Jacob.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 9, 2012)

fatboy84 said:


> Woooot....I might just have to come.  Love me some Boudreaux's



Come on over fatboy!  It's an all you can eat buffet!


----------



## greenheadkilla (Aug 9, 2012)

duckcutter, you said your wife recorded the top 3 callers in each round, and you think that clint should have won?? your video recorder must be messed bad, and you may want to call up the manufacturer and demand a refund for faulty equipment. just saying

I was there, and jacob was by far the best caller in the state comp.  Clint, a great caller in his own, i thought his call sounded thin and he squawked  in the 3rd round.  Jacob blew clean and therefore he didn't mess up and should have won regardless, which he did.  Congrats Jacob. 

Even if Clint wouldnt have squawked in the 3rd round Jacob was still WAY better on THAT day, and he will represent GA well come November.

You don't know me, but trust me I'm more than qualified to know what I'm talking about in comp calling.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Aug 9, 2012)

greenheadkilla said:


> duckcutter, you said your wife recorded the top 3 callers in each round, and you think that clint should have won?? your video recorder must be messed bad, and you may want to call up the manufacturer and demand a refund for faulty equipment. just saying
> 
> I was there, and jacob was by far the best caller in the state comp.  Clint, a great caller in his own, i thought his call sounded thin and he squawked  in the 3rd round.  Jacob blew clean and therefore he didn't mess up and should have won regardless, which he did.  Congrats Jacob.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your comment. Please don't take this the wrong way, but how are you qualified. If you don't want to post it on the site, at least PM me. Thanks Chad


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Group hug ???





Guess not . . .


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess not . . .


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## greenheadkilla (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm a duck/goose call maker, and like to think half way decent at it.   I've been around the game for a little bit.  

I was actually approached after the 2 man contest to see if I would be interested in judging the state comp next year.  If I do, good luck to all the competitors!!


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


>


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 10, 2012)

:


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 10, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


>



Now that is funny


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## pitbull (Aug 12, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


>



HA!

good job Jacob...my schedule is open so......lets head to arky!


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 12, 2012)

greenheadkilla said:


> I'm a duck/goose call maker, and like to think half way decent at it.   I've been around the game for a little bit.
> 
> I was actually approached after the 2 man contest to see if I would be interested in judging the state comp next year.  If I do, good luck to all the competitors!!



They approched you as well????   I dont feel special anymore.


----------



## Tshannahan (Aug 13, 2012)

greenheadkilla said:


> duckcutter, you said your wife recorded the top 3 callers in each round, and you think that clint should have won?? your video recorder must be messed bad, and you may want to call up the manufacturer and demand a refund for faulty equipment. just saying
> 
> I was there, and jacob was by far the best caller in the state comp.  Clint, a great caller in his own, i thought his call sounded thin and he squawked  in the 3rd round.  Jacob blew clean and therefore he didn't mess up and should have won regardless, which he did.  Congrats Jacob.
> 
> ...


IDK what you were listening to but Clints best Rd was his 3rd and Jacob high toned twice in that rd.

Here is how my score card would have read based on the YouTube vids.

Jacob
Rd.1- very thin and wavering on hails. Feed needs work. 76
Rd.2- very thin and wavering on hails. Feed needs work. Rushed ending 75
Rd.3- very thin and wavering on hails. Feed needs work. 2 high tones. Rushed ending 74

Clint-
Rd.1-little flat in the hails. Good hens but a little slow. Feed needs work. 76
Rd.2- little flat in the hails. Good hens but a little slow. Feed needs work. 2 high tones. 74
Rd.3- little flat in the hails. Good hens but a little slow. Feed needs work. 76

Nobody was WAY better than anybody that day. Both can call better than they did, but in the end I would have had Clint up by 1 at the end.


----------



## Steven Farr (Aug 13, 2012)

Tshannahan said:


> IDK what you were listening to but Clints best Rd was his 3rd and Jacob high toned twice in that rd.
> 
> Here is how my score card would have read based on the YouTube vids.
> 
> ...



We will take that into consideration the next time we need an opinion.  Thanks for looking into the matter


----------



## Tshannahan (Aug 13, 2012)

Steven Farr said:


> We will take that into consideration the next time we need an opinion.  Thanks for looking into the matter



Just stating my opinion like everybody else on this thread. The difference from the other posters is that my opinion comes from a 2 time world live champ and somebody whom has been in the top 5 in Stuttgart 2 of the 3 times I have been there.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## dukslayer10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Boom!! This should get good. I'm with Larry get the popcorn and soda boys the show is about to get good.


----------



## dukslayer10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Trevor,
some people will just shout out stuff at other people without actually knowing somebodys background. I blew in the contest also and placed 4rth. I still am not going to get into all of this because 1. This was my first time 2. I am not a know-it-all about comp calling. 3. I dont tryto bash people i do not know or never met.


----------



## Tshannahan (Aug 13, 2012)

dukslayer10 said:


> Trevor,
> some people will just shout out stuff at other people without actually knowing somebodys background. I blew in the contest also and placed 4rth. I still am not going to get into all of this because 1. This was my first time 2. I am not a know-it-all about comp calling. 3. I dont tryto bash people i do not know or never met.



Hey I'm not bashing anybody. I'm pretty sure I know greenheadkilla and he is a good meat/live caller if it's who I think it is. However, what he said got to me because in no way, shape, or form was anybody WAY better than anybody in that contest. They ALL had flaws in their routines, and they ALL made mistakes. Maybe I'm too critical because I know what it takes to be at the top, but that's what people need to get better.

As I said I would have had Clint up by ONE point through 3 rounds. That's one point, from one judge, in three rounds. That is TIGHT. Probably the reason why it was a 1 point contest.


----------



## Steven Farr (Aug 15, 2012)

Tshannahan said:


> Just stating my opinion like everybody else on this thread. The difference from the other posters is that my opinion comes from a 2 time world live champ and somebody whom has been in the top 5 in Stuttgart 2 of the 3 times I have been there.



Congrats.  Tell Jacob hello in Stuttgart


----------

